

Offer HN: hardware engineering advice from MindTribe, Palo Alto, Jan. 13 - pingswept
http://mindtribe.com/2010/12/start-off-the-new-year-right-with-office-hours/

======
r0b0ts0nf1r3
Easy peasy lemon squeezy

------
jiet
Good deal.

